# Web  -  www.skviz.com        !
www.skviz.com
 ,     ?
    ,       . 
    , open air, , , ,    .  
        .        skviz.com  ,     www.skviz.com/contacts.php
      .

----------


## ERNE

.  .
  ,   "Skviz"?

----------

...
  ,   ,  ,   )
 ,  ,   ,     skviz   ,     triorosa  ;) 
  ,      ,  , ,      !

----------


## [Fox]

> www.skviz.com
>     , open air, , , ,    . 
>       .

  
,       *     ,     ,    ? -    (, )?  ,       (   ,     )?     (  )?    ? 
,  ,       
 16001200.  1024     . 
 ,     ? ,   ,  .

----------


## admin

.     ,      ?

----------


## nevodka

*fragov*,     -  __ ,        .
  -    
, ,     , ,     - __     ,   .

----------


## admin

*nevodka*,      ?      ,        ,    ?
 ,  - ,   .  
  ,   ?    favicon,     ?

----------


## LAEN

> ?

  .     ,  ... 
..       - ***

----------


## rust

> ;129581],       *     ,     ,    ? -    (, )?  ,       (   ,     )?     (  )?    ?

     .         .

----------


## Def

> ,       *

     !!!

----------


## rust

"   ?" 
     ?

----------


## Demagog

,    .       ,    .    *  ...     ,   ,   .     !  ,          ! 
      ,     ,     !    ,     ?   ,       . 
  ,    ,         -   .           *,     ,   . 
  *.     : " skviz.com?",        ,   .         -      ? ...      ...

----------


## TRS

> ,       *     ,     ,    ? -    (, )?  ,       (   ,     )?     (  )?    ?
> ,  ,       
>  16001200.  1024     .
>  ,     ? ,   ,  .

  *   .*  *  1 .:*
          ?
, -  , -  DJ, -  - . 
 . ?    ?    :
 , ,   ,   ,   腻    .     ?    Dj Tiesto, Chemical Bro,   -,       (,       )      Revo-, -   .        (    :D),   DnB    ,                   ,                   ,     -        *** ( ).   . _         !_        ,  , . 
, ,        .        .   .     (    )     .         ,    ,         ,     .
     ,   .   *  2 .:*
,  ,        ?     Ctrl    (       )   ,     ,         1920*1080       web 2.0    ,    , ,     ? .         .        .  _P.S.              :) ,       ,    .
P.P.S.  ,         ,  DJ,     ,      ,        (     )   ,     _

----------


## admin

> web 2.0

   ?      ,    ""     2.0    2.0 . 
,        .  ,     ... ,                ,    .     ,  : "      !!!"

----------


## Demagog

> P.S.              :) ,       ?    .

  +1...            ...      !!!        ?

----------


## admin

> !

     ,    /.     .

----------


## TRS

> ,    ""     2.0    2.0

  ,     ,          ..             .   ""  2.0           800px  . .

----------


## admin

*TRS*, ?    ,   .
     2.0 - http://digg.com/,   . 
 ,  ?

----------


## TRS

> ,  ?

    ,  ,     -,           ,    .

----------

,  .....        ?.(     .)

----------


## TRS

-    ,  -    .  -      http://www.ljplus.ru/img3/l/_/l_demarco/zuru.jpg  http://img1.liveinternet.ru/images/a...8_1Origami.jpg

----------

> ,       *     ...

          .       ,        .            . www.skviz.com    ,        .   

> ,    /.     .

  www.skviz.com !

----------


## admin

** ,  ,    - ?

----------

> ,  .....        ?.(     .)

      . "    ." 
         .   

> ** ,  ,    - ?

      .
            .

----------

,  ,       ,   ,  .
           -,   ,       ,        ,    ))))

----------


## TRS

.

----------


## Demagog

=)
   .
   ...

----------


## jamlife

.  ,   ,   .   .    ?  .  .      .  
 ,   ,            .  
  ,          .
  ? ?

----------


## Demagog

> ,          .
>   ? ?

   ...   ? .  -.     
"       " ...   .

----------


## 23q

*jamlife*,  , ))

----------

> .  ,   ,   .

           "".
  : , , .   

> ? ?

   .   

> .      .  
>  ,   ,            .

     .
   ,   .
        ,     .

----------


## Demagog

> .  ,   ,   .   .    ?  .  .      .

     . !  !    !    ,        , ?
1.http://hotel626.com
2.http://www.amigo095.ru/ -    ,    
3.http://cmart.design.ru/
...  , ,

----------


## TRS

> ,   .

  , ,       ,    ,    ,  ,    ,      ,          ,         ,       "      ."     ,  , ,     ,        ,      ,  . ,    ,   ,  ,         . =     .   , ,        .  , ,     ,    (. )   , , .        -   ,    -  ,   ,  . 
..           ,

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ..           ,

    ,         .
     . 
      .

      !         . 
P.S.          http://web.rambler.ru/post/trolling/ _    !    !         !, !_
   ... 
   .
   ,,,....
     .         ,...., ,  ,     ,     .
  ,          "" ,     ,   .

----------


## jamlife

> , , .

      ""   .  
 ,     -         .    ,    .      .         ,   : "? ? ?".
   ,     . 
  .    .  
     " "       . ,        .            .

----------


## TRS

> ,         .

         ,         ""   .   

> ,     .

     .    

> 

    !  :'D   

> ""   .

     -.     .   

> ,   ,           .

    ?   , ,         -    -   (     )     ,   !  
P.S.    ,          ,     ,     4 .  .  
   ,          ,    . 
    ,    ,      ""                  .

----------


## sharasha

,  .  ,   .
    ,  .       .   - .    ,   쳺 .
 ,      -  . 
,   ,    .
      .     ,  .
,    ,   - ?!!!))
*jamlife*,   .   . 
    ,   .     , ?!)))

----------


## 23q

-          -    ))

----------

> ,    ,   - ?!!!))

        ,      ,   . )
          ,     " "    
     !!!
, , , ... 
,       !

----------


## jamlife

> (     )     ,   !

     .   

> ,          ,     ,     4 .  .

    ,   . ""  ,    .    .  .      ,     -   .   

> -.     .

     .            .    

> 

    !   

> jamlife,   .   . 
>     ,   .     , ?!)))

    .   .    

> ""   .

        .        .    ? 
       .     .     .

----------


## 23q

*jamlife*,     , ,    ,  ,    "** ."       ...
     ?? ?   ?

----------

> .            .
>        .

  ,   ,       ?

----------


## Demagog

> " "

      :  -    ,   ,         .  http://lurkmore.ru/_

----------


## TRS

> .     .     .

  , !    .      ,   .              . 
Ҹ, ,     ,                 - .            .  
 ,  .

----------


## _21

**:     

> Ҹ, ,     ,                 - .            .

     .      ?

----------


## laithemmer

**:     

> .      ?

   ,           -      .

----------


## TRS

skviz.com   ,    ,   2   -   , wap      ,             ,   , , , , line-up  DJ, ,  ,  .          idea@skviz.com

----------


## Uksus

.   ,      ,   ,    ,   ,      ,   ,  ,          ,   - !

----------


## ERNE

> 

  !     :) 
..            .

----------

,        ,  , ,  (,      ,  ?    ?) 
,          ,        __,  , __  .     ,     ?  /     ,   ?
, ,    )

----------


## Sky

> 

   .    .

----------


## TRS

, -      ))
       .., ,    ,  .  . 
 ,   ,          RJ'.  ,

----------

